# Proper 8000er Cassette Hub



## Bernie123456789 (19. Januar 2008)

Hat jemand ein Bild von der Proper 8000er Nabe in Blau? Weil ich finde nirgendwo ein Bild und es gibt ja schöne Blaus und hässliche. Außerdem is die frage ob die überhaupt gut ist? Weil die ist ja schon sau leicht und dazu noch billig und hat dann auch noch Keramiklager und da muss ja irgendwas faul sein (oder Proper is ab jetzt meine Lieblingsmarke^^)


----------



## vitag (19. Januar 2008)

das 2008'er Blau sieht genauso aus. 

Hab die 2008'er Cassette mit keramiklager auch, sie ist einfach nur endgeil, keine Probleme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prunni (20. Januar 2008)

Sind die Nabenkörper eigentlich eloxiert oder Lackiert?


----------



## paule_p2 (20. Januar 2008)

nen kumpel von mir fährt die bisher ohne probleme, allerdings ohne pegs. Die Achse von der Proper is auch nicht besonders vertrauenswürdig 8mm hohlbohrung bei ner 14mm achse, meine WTP PI hatte auch so ne Achse und die is letztens gebrochen. Wenn du viel grindest empfehl ich dir ne Odyssey Achse (~18) zu kaufen, die sollte auch in die Proper passen.


----------



## Bernie123456789 (20. Januar 2008)

ich bin nich so der streeter deswegen würde des schon passen. nur blöd das das blau lackiert aussieht und ich suche eher ein eloxiertes blau. allerdings gibts da ja leider nur die profile die mir aber eigentlich zu teuer und zu schwer is. kennt noch jemand ne alternative?


----------



## [email protected] (20. Januar 2008)

das blau sieht mir schon nach eloxiert aus, jedoch ist der untergrund rauh und deshalb erscheint das so matt.


----------



## vitag (20. Januar 2008)

Die Proper Naben sind lackiert. 
Und die Achse hält auch Grinden ohne Probleme aus.


----------



## Sele666 (23. Januar 2008)

nein die sind sand/glasperlgestrahlt und eloxiert...


----------



## Bernie123456789 (23. Januar 2008)

aja denk ich bestell sie einfach und werds dann sehn^^


----------



## oxoxo (24. Januar 2008)

Ceramic Driver Lager gibt es erst in der neuen Version ab März. Jetzige Modelle haben das noch nicht und wiegen daher etwas mehr. 
Wir verbauen seit 2 Jahren Proper Naben und haben nie Probleme gehabt. Ohne Driver hat man manchmal das Schraubritzel nicht abbekommen. Sonst nix.
Der Preis ist gegenüber Anderen einfach unschlagbar und viel leichteres und solideres gibt es nicht am Markt. 
Auch Vorn ist die Proper ist einer der leichtesten und wird sogar gern von Flatlandern gefahren.
Pegs kann sie gut ab, die Hohlachsen sind stabil genug.
2008 gibt es neue Farben als die oben abgebildeten(2006 und 2007 Modelle).
Weiss, Purple, und neue modifzierte Standardfarben.
Proper hat dann auch vorn ein 32h Version im Angebot und eigene Speichen mit passender Farbe.


----------



## vitag (24. Januar 2008)

> Ceramic Driver Lager gibt es erst in der neuen Version ab März



Das stimmt so nicht, hab die selber schon am Rad und im Shop.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bernie123456789 (24. Januar 2008)

jo vorn hab ich ja ne proper nabe (sehr geil das teil). preis und gewicht is wirklich unschlagbar. das einzige was mich bei der 8000er bisschen irritiert is die tatsache, dass die nur 3 sperrklinken hat. also ab märz gibts neue farben? weil dann wart ich solang, dann kann ich sogar noch mein geburtstagsgeld einsetzen


----------



## vitag (24. Januar 2008)

Wenn Du die direkt aus USA hohlst bekommst Du alle Farben die es gibt. In DE wird es aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nur Schwarz, Weiss, Blau und Purple geben.


Gewicht der VR Nabe ist locker schlagbar: NS Bikes Roller Simple mit Studs wiegt 160 Gramm bei 49,90 â¬


----------



## oxoxo (24. Januar 2008)

vitag schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht, hab die selber schon am Rad und im Shop.



ja das kann sein, ich bekomme meine Proper Lieferung aus Taiwain erst im März.
Bei der Bestellung damals stand das die Nabe erstmals so aufgelegt würde. Aber sie meinten wohl nur das es dann 4 Sperrklinken sein werden. nicht nur 3.
Zitat:
New 4 pawl driver with ceramic bearing, no more blown bearings


----------



## vitag (24. Januar 2008)

Nee nee, die mit Keramiklager und 4 Sperrklinken sind schon lieferbar.


----------



## Kettenbruch (28. Januar 2008)

Und das auf das Keramiklager ist wirklich Verlass ? 
Kann man soetwas ggf. sofort als Ersatzteil mitbestellen?

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der neuen Gsport Ratchet Nabe aus, die soll ja auch net so schlecht sein, wenn man sich die Fotos anschaut http://gsport.kishmish.com/home/2007/10/ratchet_hub_basics_1.php#more


----------



## Bernie123456789 (28. Januar 2008)

540gramm in der standart version...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitag (28. Januar 2008)

Die wiegt doch bestimmt ne Tonne, so wie die aussieht. Die Keramiklagerung der Proper Nabe hält bisher wunderbar.


----------



## Kettenbruch (28. Januar 2008)

wenn die Gsport nabe so solide ist, wie sie aussieht, dann ist das gewicht doch ok.


----------



## paule_p2 (28. Januar 2008)

naja die 8000er mit nem g-sport produkt zu vergleichen ist wie wenn du nen getunten golf mit nem ferrari enzo, die wartezeit dürfte auch in etwa äquivalent sein, vergleichst. um g-sport mag zwar monentan ein großer hype sein, dennoch " wo g-sport drauf steht, ist qualität drin".


----------

